
Show HN: Late night hack to send out New Years tweet - lonnyk
http://newyearstweet.lonnylot.com/
======
lonnyk
If anyone is wondering if it works I am happy to report that it does! The
first New Years tweet was sent out about an hour ago in the Asia/Kolkata
timezone.

------
myang
Can IFTTT do the same?

~~~
lonnyk
I'm not sure. This was only meant to be a quick little hack - wanted to see if
I could get it done in a few hours overnight and launch it. This is just a bit
of fun - nothing is planned for after New Years.

------
Killah911
Buffer anyone?

~~~
lonnyk
I'm not sure what you're asking...Is there something that I need to fix?

~~~
Killah911
If you have buffer, you'll see the "add to buffer" on HN itself. Since what
you built is so similar to buffer and given Buffer's popularity, was wondering
if there's some more info beyond a buffer like app. My comment is somewhat
snarky, but I assume if it's on HN, there's a good reason for it to be there.

Not saying you shouldn't build things that already exist, just that generally
when someone builds something that already exists there are other reasons for
building it. Having had the whole code reuse thing bashed into my head, I
typically have to have a good reason for reinventing the wheel.

~~~
lonnyk
Ah - I had no idea this existed. Just thought it would be an enjoyable quick
little hack :)

------
ismail
does. not work on mobile.

~~~
lonnyk
What device are you using? I've tested it from both my iPad Air and 5s and
they both work fine.

